# Cat Shows in Yorkshire??



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any cat shows in East Yorkshire? The further east the better! I Googled cat shows in my own town, but came up empty. I wanted to try my cat out at one, but didn't want to go too far in case he doesn't like it.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the thing is.. once there.. your there for the day.. unless you can get permission from the show manager...which i have seen done.

i do know there are a couple in doncaster at the dome complex.. and sheffield do a couple..
there is one in york april next year..
these are gccf shows.. i dont know about any other.

probably best to go and spectate at a show first.. talk to some others showing their cats.. especially ones with your type of cat.. get a feel of whats involved..


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

if you google GCCF.ORG it will take you to the site and all the GCCF shows are listed on there best wishes.........chris


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks!  I've been to the Supreme before, as a spectator, but it's too far to take him on his first trip. York and Sheffield could be doable, though. ;-) As long as I can get him used to being caged I'd be happy to take him, as he's comfortable around other cats and people, and he goes all limp when he's handled, so I think he should okay with things like that.


----------

